# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Aπελευθέρωση καρδερινών - ξανά στο σπίτι τους !

## geam

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8416/zpy.mp4

----------


## jk21

ανεβασα το βιντεακι και στο youtube για να το εχουμε πιο αμεσο...


Γιωργο οτι και ναπω ,θα ειναι λιγο ! το πως φυγανε τα πουλια ,με τι δυναμη ξανα προς τη λευτερια ,ακομη και μετα απο τοσους μηνες ,ειναι μια απαντηση σε ολους οσους ψαχνουνε δικαιολογιες ! εσυ δεν τις εψαξες και απο την πρωτη στιγμη που το συζητησαμε αυτο που σε ενοιαζε ηταν να μην κινδυνεψουν τα πουλακια ! αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εκει που τα αφησες ολα θα πανε καλα (μην παρασυρεστε απο το οικοδομημα στο βαθος ,υπαρχει φυση τριγυρω )  ,οπως σου ειπα ,καλυτερα μια εβδομαδα στο σπιτι τους ζωντανα παρα 2 χρονια στη σκλαβια (αν ποτε τα φτανανε !!! )

σου βαζω δυσκολα .... αλλα πως ενοιωσες την στιγμη που εφευγαν για την ελευθερια;

----------


## nikolas_23

θα σας πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου με τις απελευθερωσεις,στο θεμα απελευθερωση με εβαλε ενας φιλος (εσυ jk21) τον γνωριζεις εχω κανει 14 απελευθερωσεις συνολο (καρδερινες,φλορους) σχεδον παντα για να μπορεσω να τα ελευθερωσω επρεπε να πληρωσω αυτον που τα ειχε για να ερθουν στη  κατοχη μου.....η ουσια ειναι μια και ο μπακλαβας ειναι γωνια ομως τα λευτα δεν πιανουν μια μπροστα στην ευχαριστηση που νιωθεις οταν αφηνεις ενα τετοιο πουλι.

1.τα πουλια δεν τα αγοραζα απο ανθρωπους που κανουν τετοια δουλεια λογο οτι αν το εκανα αυτο δεν ειχε νοιμα παλι θα επιαναν τα επερνα απο γυρο ανθρωπους που ας πουμε δεν εχουν ιδεα τι κακο κανουν οπως δεν ειχα και εγω πρωτα η τους εδεινα  καπιο αλλο πουλι π.χ  καναρινι η τους εδεινα τα λευτα που πληρωσαν.

2.αν καποιο πουλι ηταν αρρωστο πρωτα γινοταν καλα και μετα  εφευγε
jk21 φανταζομαι εχεις δει καπου μερικες φωτο απο πουλια που εχω αφησει  :Happy: 

ευχαριστω

----------


## tonis!

μπραβο Γιωργο...

----------


## jk21

Νικο περιμενω να μου στειλεις λινκ  γιατι ειλικρινα δεν ετυχε να τα δω .στην αλλη παρεα μπαινω οσο με αφηνει ο χρονος απο τις εδω διαχειριστικες υποχρεωσεις μου (συν φυσικα αυτον που αφιερωνω και σαν διασκεδαση στην δικια μας παρεα !!! )   . αμα φυσικα θες ,ακομα καλυτερα μπορεις να ανεβασεις σαν θεματα ξεχωρα ή και εδω καποια απο αυτα ή ολα οσα εχεις !

----------


## nikolas_23

θα κανω οτι μπορω γτ εχω μπλεξει λιγο με τα βιντεο και τις φωτο στανταρ θα σας ετοιμασω ενα θεματακι

----------


## Sissy

Βλέποντας το βεντεάκι της απελευθέρωσης δάκρυσα....ένα μεγάλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* Γιώργο!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να πω οτι ανατριχιασα??
θα το πω...
Γιωργο 

Μ
Π
Ρ
Α
Β
Ο

Σ
Ο
Υ
!


Στα λογια ολοι ειμαστε καλοι και στην θεωρια!!!
εγω παραδεχομαι αυτους που ειναι και στην ΠΡΑΞΗ!!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και ξανα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!

Με κανετε καθε μερα αλλο ανθρωπο εδω μεσα!!!
Ετσι αυτη η παρεα, δημιουργει αξιες, ιδανικα, χαρακτηρα και ηθος σε εμας τα νεα παιδια!!!
Σας ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## marlene

*Καλά η στιγμή που άνοιξες την παλάμη σου... και η κάθε μία καρδερίνα πέταξε ψηλά.. δεν πρέπει να περιγράφεται με τίποτα!!!!! Μαγική στιγμή και εσύ επέλεξες να τη ζήσεις! Ένα μεγάλο Μπράβο, Γιώργο!!!!*

----------


## nuntius

*Τα πουλάκια ήταν λες και τα τραβούσε μαγνήτης στης ελευθερία ενώ ακόμα τα κρατούσες στο χέρι σου... λες και είχαν καρφωθεί στο άπειρο και ανυπομονούσαν να φύγουν...
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!!!!!

Μακάρι να είναι καλότυχα τα μικρά!!!
*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Συγχαρητήρια και πολλά μπράβο.

----------


## mpapad

δεν υπάρχουν λόγια!!!  θέλει τόλμη η ελευθερία και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η τόλμη προερχόταν όχι από τον ίδιο τον αιχμάλωτο.... Πολλά συγχαρητήρια!!! Ελπίζω όταν περνάς από την περιοχή να τις ακούς και να καμαρώνεις!!!! γιατί συνέβαλες στο ελεύθερο κελαηδισμά τους!!! μακάρι όλοι να κάναμε το ίδιο με τα ιθαγενή και τα αγριοπούλια... γιατί όσο και πανέμορφα να είναι...  δεν είναι πουλιά συντροφιάς, δεν έχουν εκτραφεί για να ζουν μαζί μας, πρέπει να ζουν ελεύθερα, αυτή είναι η φύση τους....

----------


## geam

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά!!!
Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ήθελα επιβράβευση, ούτε μπράβο και επαίνους… το θέμα είναι καθαρά ηθικό…
Όλα ξεκίνησαν την περσινή άνοιξη, όταν σε άλλο forum  είχα ζητήσει βοήθεια, σχετικά με ένα υποτιθέμενο πρόβλημα που είχα σε ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες.
Ο Δημήτρης προθυμοποιήθηκε να μου απαντήσει και να με βοηθήσει απλόχερα, *αν και όλοι γνωρίζουμε* την αντίθεσή του στην αιχμαλωσία ιθαγενών. Όσες φορές και να τον ρώτησα κάτι, πάντα μου απαντούσε τεκμηριώνοντας την άποψη του, και πάντα σε ότι αφορούσε θέματα υγείας των πουλιών.  Έτσι ξεκίνησε η γνωριμία μου με τον jk21, ο οποίος πραγματικά μου απέδειξε την ανιδιοτελή αγάπη του για τα πουλιά και για το χόμπι μας γενικότερα, και ίσως κατά το ήμισυ με έκανε να δω την πραγματικότητα!!!!
Τον περασμένο Δεκέμβρη (2010)  σε pet shop στην γειτονιά, όταν πήγα να ψωνίσω  κάτι σπόρους, είδα σε κλούβες τουλάχιστον 50 καρδερίνες…  μεταξύ αυτών, ήταν και  μια φουσκωμένη – κακόκεφή, και ενώ τα άλλα πετάριζαν φοβισμένα, αυτή κάθονταν στο κλαδί της παγωμένη. Ενημέρωσα τον καταστηματάρχη ότι το πουλί δεν την «βγάζει» , και όταν τον είδα να αδιαφορεί , σα να μου έλεγε ότι έχω και άλλες, τον ρώτησα πόσο κοστίζει, αφού του υπενθύμισα την παρανομία του…  η καρδερίνα ήταν αρσενική, την αγόρασα και μου έδωσε δώρο, ένα θηλυκό,  που κατά λάθος, όπως είπε, τους μπέρδεψε στην διαλογή των πιασμένων και το έβαλαν και αυτό στην κλούβα…. 
Πολύ όμορφα και αρχοντικά πουλιά και τα δύο, για όσους είδαν και μπόρεσαν να καταλάβουν από το βίντεο,  και αυτό ήταν το ζευγάρι που άφησα ελεύθερο. Το αρσενικό με πλούσια σε σπόρους διατροφή, και κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή, έγινε καλά… ξανά απέκτησε τον άγριο και ατίθασο χαρακτήρα του, ενώ το θηλυκό ήταν υγιέστατο από την αρχή (είναι αυτό που λένε πως οι γυναίκες είναι αναίσθητες και δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα) πράγμα που φαίνεται και στο video. 
Για να είμαι ειλικρινής πολύ θα ήθελα να ζευγάρωναν τα πουλιά… για να προλάβω τις σκέψεις κάποιων, δεν τα ελευθέρωσα  επειδή δεν ζευγάρωσαν… ήδη από άλλο ζευγάρι καρδερίνες που έχω, εκτροφής όμως, έχω 4 μωρά, και μάλιστα τα 2 πρώτα βγήκαν στο κλαρί σήμερα…  και περιμένω και 4 μικρά από τα καναρίνια…
Όταν άρχισα να έχω στενότερες επαφές με τον Δημήτρη, για κάποιες συμβουλές που ήθελα σχετικά με τα καναρίνια, μου υπενθύμισε ποιο είναι το φυσικό περιβάλλον της καρδερίνας, και την καταστροφή που συντελείτε σιγά – σιγά… μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά πως πριν κάποιους αιώνες εκφυλίστηκε το καναρίνι, και πως θα ήταν κρίμα να συμβεί το ίδιο και στα ιθαγενή μας…
Κάποια μέρα που είχε έρθει η φίλη μου στο σπίτι, (η οποία δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το χόμπι) και κοίταγε τα κλουβιά με τα πουλιά, είδε τα καναρίνια, και μετά πήγε στην άλλη μεριά του μπαλκονιού και είδε τις 2 κλούβες με τις καρδερίνες… το ένα ζευγάρι ήταν ήμερο και όταν πλησίαζε την κλούβα, την πλησίαζαν και αυτά την κοίταγαν και της κελαηδούσαν σα να μην ήταν εκεί… το άλλο ζευγάρι πέταγε μανιωδώς δεξιά αριστερά, σε σημείο που δεν προλάβαινες να τα δεις… έτσι ήρθε η μεγάλη ερώτηση, που έλεγε γιατί το ένα ζευγάρι είναι τόσο ήρεμο και φιλιούνται και αντιδρούν στο σφύριγμα της,  ενώ το άλλο είναι τόσο φοβισμένο???????????
Της εξήγησα πως το ένα ζευγάρι είναι γεννημένο σε κλουβί, και δεν ξέρει πως είναι ο «έξω» κόσμος, ενώ το άλλο ζευγάρι αιχμαλωτίστηκε από την φύση και δεν έχει συνηθίσει την παρουσία του εχθρού-ανθρώπου,  ακόμα και μετά από 7 μήνες…
Προσπάθησα να δικαιολογηθώ, γιατί ένοιωσα άβολα… της είπα πως τα προσέχω, πως τα αγαπάω και τα περιποιούμαι, πως φροντίζω να τους παρέχω τα πάντα, ακόμα και η διατροφή τους περιλαμβάνει πολλούς σπόρους όπως και στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον, και γενικά είπα διάφορα προσπαθώντας να καλύψω την ντροπή μου… 
τότε… με παιδική αφέλεια,  με ρώτησε αν εμένα θα μου άρεσε να με έχουν φυλακισμένο σε ένα παλάτι, με όλες τις ανέσεις μου και τα λούσα μου, αλλά να μην έχω την ελευθερία μου και το δικαίωμα της επιλογής… με ρώτησε πως εγώ που δηλώνω πως αγαπάω τα πουλιά, έχω φυλακισμένο και βασανίζω αυτό που λέω ότι αγαπάω… τότε εκτός από τις «απανωτές σφαλιάρες» που έφαγα, ήρθε στο μυαλό μου, και η ρήση του Δημήτρη «αν κάτι το αγαπάς άφησε το ελεύθερο…» καθώς και όλες οι φορές που σαν παιδί, άθελα μου, τότε που δεν υπήρχε πληροφόρηση και ιντερνετ, είχα «βασανίσει» 3-4 πουλιά, αφού τα είχαμε στο σπίτι στα πιο μικρά κλουβιά  για να μην «χτυπιούνται» και δίνοντας για φαί  μόνο κανναβούρι για να πυρώνουν… (μην ρωτήσετε τι έγιναν εκείνα τα πουλιά) 
Αυτή ήταν η μικρή μου ιστορία, και η αλήθεια είναι πως κατά μια έννοια ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΗΚΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΕΞΙΛΕΩΣΗ, ΚΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ!!!
… και ναι… είναι φοβερό συναίσθημα να χαρίζεις την ελευθερία σε μια ψυχή!!!!!!  Μπορεί να μην τα φυλάκισα εγώ τα πουλιά, αλλά ήμουν συνένοχος για 7 μήνες σε αυτό… Επίσης συνειδητοποιείς, πως εγωιστικά και θέλωντας να ικανοποιήσεις την ματαιοδοξία σου φυλακίζεις ψυχές… επίσης ξέρω πως και οι πρόγονοι του άλλου ζευγαριού που έχω, κάποια στιγμή φυλακίστηκαν άθελά τους, και στερήθηκαν την ελευθερία τους, για να γεννήσουν παιδιά «εκτροφής»… έτσι ξεκίνησε και η ιστορία με τα καναρίνια, μέχρι που φτάσαμε στο σημείο να μην πετούν ελεύθερα στην φύση….
Επειδή δεν το ανέφερα πουθενά στο βίντεο, οι καρδερίνες αφέθηκαν εκτός Αττικής , σε μέρος που τον χειμώνα έβλεπα σμήνη από 5 έως 15 καρδερίνες να πετούν ελεύθερες και να τσιμπούν τα αγαπημένα τους αγκάθια. Μην με ρωτήσετε που είναι το μέρος αυτό, γιατί για ευνόητους λόγους δεν θα πω. (ο Δημήτρης ξέρει…) το μόνο που μπορώ είναι να απαντήσω με φωτογραφίες … ελπίζω μόνο να βρουν παρέα και νέο κοπάδι να πετούν μαζί τους…

----------


## geam

> *Καλά η στιγμή που άνοιξες την παλάμη σου... και η κάθε μία καρδερίνα πέταξε ψηλά.. δεν πρέπει να περιγράφεται με τίποτα!!!!! Μαγική στιγμή και εσύ επέλεξες να τη ζήσεις! Ένα μεγάλο Μπράβο, Γιώργο!!!!*


η σωτηρία της ψυχής είναι πολύ μεγάλο πράγμα....

----------


## jk21

Αν η καρδερινουλα της ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗς ηταν η απαρχη για να ξεκινησει στην ουσια αυτη η ενοτητα ,οι δικες σου καρδερινες Γιωργο ,γιατι τωρα ναι ειναι δικες σου για παντα (αυτο ειναι το μυστικο ... ειναι δικες σου για παντα και ας μην δεις ισως ποτε τα ανοιγμενα φτερα τους ! ) ,ειναι η απαρχη για κατι μεγαλο  που καποτε να μου το θυμηθεις ,θα εχει συντελεσθει ,θα συντελειται ....

----------


## mpapad

είναι πραγματικά πολλές οι φορές που...  οι μικρές και αφελείς απορίες των άλλων....  μας στήνουν στον τοίχο... και ίσως είναι αυτές οι ίδιες, από ανθρώπους άσχετους με το χόμπυ που πραγματικά μας συνταράσσουν και μας μπορούν να μας αλλάξουν...

Εμένα, είναι αρκετές οι φορές που τα αγόρια μου (7 και 9 ετών) μέσα στην αφέλειά τους, και παρόλο που είχαμε καναρινάκια από τότε που θυμούνται τον εαυτό τους.... ρωτάνε πράγματα που σε βάζουν σε σκέψεις.....  "μαμά, ΠΑΝΤΑ τα καναρινάκια τα πούλαγαν στα μαγαζιά?" "αφού το όνομά τους είναι από την πατρίδα τους....  σε εκείνα τα νησιά, τα έχουν σε μαγαζιά (petshop) ή είναι στους δρόμους σαν τα περιστέρια?" "αν τα αφήναμε? τι θα έκαναν? ο παλιός μας Περικλής γιατί όταν τον απελευθερώσαμε λίγες μέρες πριν πεθάνει, δεν έφευγε από το μπαλκόνι και προσπάθησε να πετάξει και πήγε και κάθισε πάνω στο κλουβί με τα άλλα?"

άντε να εξηγήσεις ότι για την πατρίδα τους και πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια τα καναρινάκια ήταν και αυτά άγρια και "ιθαγενή", άντε να εξηγήσεις πως ο καημένος ο παλιός μας Περικλής, δεν ήταν ότι μας αγάπαγε τόσο, δεν ήταν πως δεν θα ήθελε πολύ να πετάξει και να εξαφανιστεί, αλλά...  τι να την κάνεις την ελευθερία όταν δεν ξέρεις τι πραγματικά να την κάνεις? όταν αργοπεθαίνεις (από όγκο τελικά), έχεις γεννηθεί και έχεις ζήσει χρόνια σε κλουβί και το μόνο που θέλεις....  είναι να μην σου διαταράξουν αυτές τις έσχατες στιγμές σου το μόνο σταθερό πράγμα την ζωή σου....  την φυλακή σου...

Όταν ανακαλύψαμε τον όγκο στην φτερούγα του Περικλή προσπαθήσαμε να τον σώσουμε, και 2 γιατροί και μια έμπειρη petshopού μας είπε ότι όσο ο όγκος είναι μόνο στο φτεράκι εξωτερικά, θα συνεχίσει να ζει, αν γεμίσει και εσωτερικά.... κάποιοι μου είπαν να το "αφανίσω" (συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορώ ούτε τώρα να γράψω άλλο ρήμα όπως το είπαν, όμως.... πως είναι δυνατόν να έχεις μια ψυχούλα τόσα χρόνια και μόνο και μόνο επειδή αρρώστησε να βάλεις τέρμα στη ζωή του? αφού βεβαιώθηκα ότι δεν κινδύνευαν ούτε τα παιδιά μου ούτε τα καναρίνια μου στο διπλανό κλουβί, τον φροντίζαμε για ακόμη 2 μήνες....  όταν το είδα και κατέπεφτε σκέφτηκα να το ελευθερώσω (ανάκατα συναισθήματα ντοπής, που θα πέθαινε και δεν ήξερε τίποτα πέρα από τα 4 κάγκελά του, αλλά και γιατί δεν ήθελα να το βρω πεθαμένο.... συγνώμη παιδιά αλλά δεν το αντέχω) 

Μιά ολόκληρη μέρα την πέρασε στην βεράντα πετώντας με δυσκολία από φυτό σε φυτό....  όχι...  δεν απολάμβανε την βεράντα μας και τα λουλούδια μας επιτέλους ελεύθερος...  κάποια στιγμή ο μικρός μου έρχετε τρέχοντας και μου λέει.... "μαμά!!!!! ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ να φύγει!!!  έφαγε 2 τούμπες αλλά τώρα γραπώθηκε πάνω στο κλουβί της Ρέας και του Κρόνου...."  μέχρι να με φωνάξει το παιδί, ο φουκαράς δεν είχε δυνάμεις και είχε γκρεμοτσακιστεί, ευτυχώς στα μαλακά, πάνω σε λουλούδια. Όταν έκανα να τον πιάσω, δεν έφερε καμία αντίσταση, του έβαλα τροφή και έβαλα το κλουβάκι του κοντά και σε άψογη οπτική επαφή με τα άλλα...  ήταν παραμονή 25ης Μαρτίου και έφυγα με τα παιδιά για το νησί μας... Ανήμερα αργά το βράδυ της ηρωικής επαιτείου με πήρε ο άντρας μου και μου είπε πως το βρήκε ξεψυχισμένο... Μόλις γυρίσαμε έψαξα να βρω πως θα είμαι πιο ενήμερη, πως να προστατέψω τα άλλα και τελικά κατέληξα στην παρέα σας σε αυτό το forum....

Είναι πολλές οι φορές που σκέφτομαι ότι η δική μου αγάπη....  είναι ασφυκτική...  είναι φυλακή για τα καναρίνια μου και τα παραδεισάκια μου, προσπαθώ να βρω δικαιολογίες του στυλ....  μα τα φροντίζω, τα αγαπάω, περνάνε καλά κοντά μου, γεννηθήκανε σκλαβωμένα και ένα σωρό τέτοια... όμως...  κακά τα ψέματα...  δεν έχει σημασία τι είναι αυτά τα πουλάκια ΠΛΕΟΝ, οι προγόνοι τους ζούσαν ελεύθεροι στα Κανάρια Νησιά και την Αυστραλία...

Είναι αυτές οι περίεργες στιγμές που....  οι αφελείς ερωτήσεις είναι και οι πιο δύσκολες να απαντηθούν γιατί ΟΛΟΙ μας μέσα μας *ξέρουμε*, όμως πλέον είναι αργά για να κάνουμε κάτι για τα συγκεκριμένα είδη, όμως σαφέστατα υπάρχει ακόμη ελπίδα για ένα σωρό άλλα που εξακολουθούν να είναι άγρια-ιθαγενή και ΟΦΕΙΛΟΥΜΕ να μην τα μετατρέψουμε σε οικόσιτα καναρινάκια....

και πάλι τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο....

----------


## geam

Πολλές φορές έχω σκεφτεί πως θα ήταν, αν  ο καθένας που έχει καναρίνια σπίτι του να άφηνε ελεύθερο 1 ζευγάρι, σε κάποιο δάσος, εν είδη ελεγχόμενης απελευθέρωσης, έτσι ώστε κάποια στιγμή να ξαναγέμιζαν τα δάση με καναρίνια… 
τι θέλω να πω… 
να μπορούσε να περιφραχτεί ένας χώρος αρκετά μεγάλος, ώστε να μην εγκυμονούν εξωτερικοί κίνδυνοι, γάτες, ποντίκια, αρπακτικά, να έχουν σε καλυμμένες θέσεις τροφή και νερό, αλλά να χρειάζεται να ψάξουν να την βρουν, το περιβάλλον το περιφραγμένο να ευνοεί την αναζήτηση και της «φυσικής» τροφής… π.χ. αγκάθια, φρούτα, σπόρους, και για να μην πολυλογώ, όσο θα συνηθίζουν αυτές τις συνθήκες, να μεγαλώνει ολοένα αυτός ο χώρος, μέχρι να εξαγριωθούν και πάλι, και μέχρι να μπορούν να ζήσουν δυνατά με τους νόμους της φύσης……
Εφικτό????

----------


## mpapad

Γιώργο στο μυαλό μου είσαι!!!  εγώ φέτος για ΄πρώτη φορά ζευγάρωσα τα καναρίνια μου και έχω μόλις 6 μικρά. Προς το παρόν (επειδή μου ζήτησαν φίλοι να τους χαρίσω) δεν μου περισσέυει κάτι, όμως πέρα από το ζευγάρι Κρόνος-Ρέα, φέτος θα κρατήσω και ένα θηλυκό για τον Ολλανδό Περικλή μου ώστε του χρόνου να ζευγαρώσει και αυτός. Υπολογίζω ότι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι θα αμολήσω στο νησί μου (Τζιά-Κέα, Κυκλάδες) κάμποσα μικρά, δεν ξέρω ποια θα είναι η τύχη τους....  αλλά ελπίζω ότι αν φροντίσω να μην συνηθίσουν πολύ την ανθρώπινη παρουσία, αν τα βάλω σε τεράστιο κλουβί από μωρά, δεν θα είναι τελείως κουτορνήθια και ίσως επιβιώσουν!!!  αν καταφέρω και τα δω ή τα ξαναακούσω θα είναι τεράστια χαρά για μένα!!!!!!

----------


## geam

> Γιώργο στο μυαλό μου είσαι!!! εγώ φέτος για ΄πρώτη φορά ζευγάρωσα τα καναρίνια μου και έχω μόλις 6 μικρά. Προς το παρόν (επειδή μου ζήτησαν φίλοι να τους χαρίσω) δεν μου περισσέυει κάτι, όμως πέρα από το ζευγάρι Κρόνος-Ρέα, φέτος θα κρατήσω και ένα θηλυκό για τον Ολλανδό Περικλή μου ώστε του χρόνου να ζευγαρώσει και αυτός. Υπολογίζω ότι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι θα αμολήσω στο νησί μου (Τζιά-Κέα, Κυκλάδες) κάμποσα μικρά, δεν ξέρω ποια θα είναι η τύχη τους.... αλλά ελπίζω ότι αν φροντίσω να μην συνηθίσουν πολύ την ανθρώπινη παρουσία, αν τα βάλω σε τεράστιο κλουβί από μωρά, δεν θα είναι τελείως κουτορνήθια και ίσως επιβιώσουν!!! αν καταφέρω και τα δω ή τα ξαναακούσω θα είναι τεράστια χαρά για μένα!!!!!!


Πολύ ευγενική η σκέψη σου, αλλά αν πραγματοποιηθεί, με όλο το θάρρος, θεωρώ ότι θα αποτύχει παταγωδώς…  τι εννοώ… αν αποφασίσεις να τα αφήσεις, κατά 90%  (μην πω 100%) δεν θα μπορέσουν να επιβιώσουν…(δυστυχώς)
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, θα φτάσουν εξασθενημένα σε κάποιο γειτονικό σπίτι, οπού ο ιδιοκτήτης θα τα πιάσει και θα τα βάλει πάλι σε κλουβί…  (κι εγώ στην θέση του το ίδιο θα έκανα) αν δεν πάνε σε κάποιο σπίτι, θα είναι εύκολη λεία σε κάποιο αρπακτικό, γάτα, κ.λ.π.
Επειδή το καναρίνι έχει εκφυλιστεί πλήρως, με την πάροδο των αιώνων, θα πρέπει να μάθει πρώτα απ’ όλα να τρώει , να ζευγαρώνει, να προφυλάγεται όπως και τα ιθαγενή… 
δηλαδή ότι τρώει η καρδερίνα, ο φλώρος, το φανέτο κ.λ.π. θα πρέπει να μάθει να τρώει και το καναρίνι… «φαί» που θα μπορεί να βρει μόνο του στην φύση… αυτό σημαίνει πως πρέπει να αλλάξει ολόκληρη η διατροφική του συνήθεια, που από τα λίγα που ξέρω αυτό μάλλον μπορεί να συντελεστεί σιγά σιγά και ίσως σε 5 γενιές μετά… δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό αυτό… επίσης θα πρέπει να μάθει να ξαναπετάει και να κάνει ελιγμούς…
θα πρέπει να μάθει να αντιμετωπίζει τα στοιχεία της φύσης… ένστικτα επιβίωσης δηλαδή που έχουν σβηστεί από τα γονίδια του… μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσει να επιβιώσει… 
*Φυσικά δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε και τους καλοθελητές-«φιλόζωους» που μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα άγρια θα αρχίσουν να πιάνουν και αυτά, ως εύκολο θήραμα, και με μεγάλο περιθώριο κέρδους!!!* 
Έτσι γίνεται λόγος για έναν μεγάλο αριθμό πουλιών, που αφού αλλάξουν (αν αλλάξουν) θα πρέπει να αφεθούν μαζικά και σε πολλά σημεία, να ζευγαρώσουν ξανά στην φύση, να πολλαπλασιαστούν ταχύτατα, ώστε να αρχίσει ένας νέος κύκλος ζωής…

----------


## mpapad

μάλλον έχεις δίκιο...  είναι σαν να τα στέλνουμε σε βέβαιο θάνατο.... όπως είπα και εγώ παραπάνω...  τα θεωρώ ιδιαιτέρως "κουτορνήθια" χωρίς να φταίνε βέβαια τα καημένα αφού δεν την έχουν την ελευθερία στο αίμα τους... Εδώ περιμένουν και κοιτούν πως και πως να τους βάλεις τροφή, από την οποία ξεδιαλέγουν ότι θέλουν...  είναι ικανά να πεθάνουν από ασιτία παρά να φάνε όλα τα σποράκια τους...
Κρίμα! Αν μπορούσε να γίνει κατι τέτοιο θα ήταν πολύ όμορφο! αυτό με βάζει σε σκέψεις σε μια ιδέα που είχα για της εξαλειμένες πέρδικες της Τζιάς...  (δεν ξέρω αν είδες το αντιστοιχο post μου) Αν είναι να ετοιμάσω εύκολη τροφή για δυνούς και μη κυνηγούς.... τότε είναι ανόφελο... αν είναι να πηγαίνουν από σπίτι σε σπίτι και να τις πιάνουν σαν να ήταν γατάκια... δώρον άδωρο...

Όμως δεν μπορεί κάποια στιγμή θα "ξεφυτρώσουν" αγριοκάναρα, θα ξαναϋπάρξει η φυσική μας πανίδα στα νησιά (συγνώμη που συνέχεια κολάω με τα νησιά...  αλλά εκεί πέρασα τα καλύτερά μου χρόνια και εκεί έμαθα να αγαπώ και να απολαμβάνω το ζωϊκό πλούτο μας)!!! Δεν μπορεί να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι! Κάτι θα υπάρχει που να μπορεί να γίνει και μας ξεφεύγει!!

----------


## jk21

Παιδια αν κατι τετοιο γινοταν με απελευθερωση μεγαλου πληθυσμου ταυτοχρονα ,επιλεγμενου να εχει χρωματισμους που δεν κεντριζουν σε περιβαλλον σαν του τοπου μας την παρατηρητικοτητα των θηρευτων (σκουροχρωμα καναρινια ή παρδαλα με λιγο κιτρινο ) ,σε καταλληλο τοποθεσια (βιοτοπο) να ταιριαζει με την διατροφη τους ,να εχει χωρους για φωλιες ,να ειναι ανετη η ευρεση νερου απο αυτα ,τοτε καποια λιγα θα επιβιωνανε και θα συνεχιζαν το ειδος .ομως το καναρινι και ειδικα αυτα που τα χρωματα τους δεν εχουν καμμια σχεση με το αρχεγονο δεν ειναι ουτε πουλι του βιοτοπου της χωρας μας ,ουτε πουλι που μοιαζει με το αρχεγονο.τετοιες απελευθερωσεις μπορει να οδηγησουν σε περιορισμο μακροπροθεσμα καποιου ντοπιου ειδους λογω ανταγωνισμου στην ευρεση τροφης ή και σε αναμιξη με καποιο συγγενες ειδος (πχ το σκαρθακι με το οποιο δινει απογονους ) κατι που θα εκφυλιζε ή θα εξαφανιζε πιθανως το ντοπιο ειδος .θα ηταν το ιδιο λαθος με αυτο που κανουν καποιοι συλλογοι (δεν αναφερω το ειδος τους για να μην παει αλλου η κουβεντα)  απελευθερωνοντας ειδη πουλιων μεγαλωμενα σε κλουβια ,τα οποια εχουν διαφορετικη συμπεριοφορα με τα αντιστοιχα αγρια ,κατι που σε πιθανοτατη αναμειξη στη φυση με τα αγρια αδερφια τους ,πιθανοτατα να οδηγησει σε εκφυλισμους συμπεριφορας .....

----------


## mitsman

> κατι που σε πιθανοτατη αναμειξη στη φυση με τα αγρια αδερφια τους ,πιθανοτατα να οδηγησει σε εκφυλισμους συμπεριφορας .....


 Οχι πιθανοτατα, εχει οδηγησει σε πολλες περιοχες της χωρας μας με πρωτη απο ολες ομορφη μας Συρο!

----------


## jk21

γνωριζω οτι εχει συμβει σε καποιες περιοχες δημητρη αλλα δεν ηθελα στην αναφορα μου να ειμαι απολυτος και να με πουνε καποιοι (που ανηκουν στις ομαδες που κανουν τετοιες απελευθερωσεις ) δογματικο .η αληθεια ειναι οτι στις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων οτι γινεται ,γινεται με καλη προαιρεση απο εκεινους ,κανοντας ομως μια κινηση (που θα εδειχνε το ενδιαφερον για την προστασια της φυσης ) που εχει εξεταστει ομως μονο επιφανειακα

----------


## mitsman

Υπαρχουν δυο προοπτικες απο τους συγκεκριμενους!
Η μια ειναι να μην πειραχτουν τα αγρια πουλια αλλα μονο αυτα!Ετσι τα αγρια θα μπορεσουν να επιβιωσουν και να κανουν αυτο που ξερουν παρα πολυ καλα,να αποφευγουν τους φυσικους κινδυνους και να αναπαραγωνται!
Και η αλλη σκεψη ειναι οτι θα μπορεσουν να εγκλιματιστουν και να επιβιωσουν μονο τα δυνατοτερα και εξυπνοτερα πουλια και ετσι αυτα θα καταφερουν, "καλως", να αναπαραχθουν!

----------


## jimi gats

Θα ήθελα να τοποθετηθω οσον αφορά τις καρδερίνες...Δε ξερω τι σημαινει καρδερινα εκτροφης στην ελλαδα...ειανι καρδερινες σιβηριας ,ειαν ικαρδερινες εισαγωγης ?τι ακριβως ειναι???Για να κανει εκτροφη καρδερινας ελληνικης αναγκαστικα οι γεννητορες θα ειναι πιασμενοι στη φυση..εγω δε μπορω να το καταλαβω γι αυτο κα ιζηταω επεξηγηση.
Φυσικα δε αναφερομαι στο παιδι που εγραψε το αρθρο γιατι προκειται περι αξιιολογου πραγματικα αρθρου.
Στην ελλαδα υπαρχει νομος οπου απαγορευεται η κατοχη και πωληση αγριων πτηνων.Στο πετ σοπ απαγορευεται η αγοραπωλησια πουλιων αγριων ,τα οποια δεν φερουν δαχτυλιδι κλειστο με αρ.εκτροφεα ,χρονιας ,συλλογου και χαρτιων συνναλαγης...
Παρολο αυτα αν βγεις ΤΩΡΑ εσε ενα ενα πετ σοπ ,στο οποιοδηποτε πετ ειαν ιγεματα με πλαδακια....κλουβες ολοκληρες...απο τα οποια τα μισα θα πεθανουν...Τωρα τελευταια κυκλοφορουν και καρδερινες ηρεμες εκτροφης ,κλουβισιες τις οποιες οι μαγαζατορες κανουν ολοκληρα χιιολομετρα τα πσκ ια να βρουν φωλιες....μια φωλια ,3αρα ,4αρα ,5αρα απο 150 ευρω και παει λεγοντας...Στα μικρα περνανε βεβια δαχτυλιδι..

Γνωμη μου ειναι η εξης..δε γιενται εκτροφη αν δεν πιασεις πουλια απο τη φυση..Ετσι εγινε και με το αγριο καναρινι.
Αλλα θα πρεπει να γίνει σοβαρη εκτροφη.Αδεια απο δασαρχειο για περιορισμενο αριθμο πουλιών  σε σοβαρος ανθρωπους -συλλογους οι οποιοι με τους γεννητορες θα δημιουργησουν σε βαθος χρονου καποιες γεννιες πουλιων..Αναλογα με τις προσπαθειεςς θα αποφασιζετε μετα απο έλεγχο αν χρειαστει για τη βελτιωση της εκτροφης ξανα εισαγωγη πουλιων απο αιχμαλωσια...
Ολα αυτα τα λεω χωρις να ξερω καλα τι συμβαιενι σε επιπεδο καρδερινας στην ελλαδα...Απλα αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχουν καρεδριενς εκτροφης πραγματικα και γινεται οραγνωμενη δουλεια σε οαλ τα σταδια ακομα και στη φωνητικη εκπαιδευση ποιος ο λογος να μην κατακλυστουν απο τετοια πουλια τα πετ ???αλλα τωρα βλεπεις μονο αγρια?

----------


## jk21

δημητρη η εκτροφη ντοπιας καρδερινας με γεννημενα σε κλουβι πουλια γινεται σε περιορισμενη πραγματικα κλιμακα  και μιλαμε για λιγα ατομα και μονο μικρα 1ης ,2ης γεννιας .αλλα εχει τεραστιες δυσκολιες με πολλες εγκαταλειψεις απο γονιους και μεγαλη θνησιμοτητα των νεοσσων .μαλιστα πολλοι απο αυτους κανουν το λαθος και για λαθος εκτιμουμενη σταθεροποιηση και ενισχυση των οποιων επιτυχιων τους ,ζευγαρωνουν τα μικρα τους με νεα πουλια απο τη φυση που περα απο ηθικο λαθος ειναι και εισαγωγη νεων βομβων μολυνσης στην εκτροφη ,αφου τα νεα πουλια συνηθως ταχυστα ανεβαζουν κοκκιδια και μολυνουν και τα αλλα
υπαρχει βεβαια και εκτροφη απο πολλους αλλους που νομιζουν οτι εχουν καρδερινες εκτροφης ενω εχουν αγορασει φωλισιες (πολλοι το ξερουν κιολας ) .δυστυχως αν οι ρομαντικοι της ιστοριας δεν ενωθουν και δεν απαιτησουν το ελληνικο κρατος να βαλει ταξη ,μην περιμενεις απο αυτο .εχει αλλα προβληματα οπως ξερεις....

----------

